# Is it worthwhile to spend money on blinds?



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I doubt you will recoup that money on resale. If you can afford it buy what you like.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you tried JC Penney's? They have good prices on window treatments. 

http://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=60156&CatID=60441&GrpTyp=STY&ItemID=15556a3&attrtype=&attrvalue=&CMID=EXTERNAL%7c60441&Fltr=&Srt=&QL=F&IND=1&cmVirtualCat=&CmCatId=external|60441


----------



## soloboy365 (Oct 7, 2009)

I did consider draperies. However the quotes I got from several dealers are similar to what they quote me for the blinds. Main reason is because of the big size of my windows (for example, living room, 213"x132" for drapery). For JCpenny, the max length they can do is 124".

Looks like the only way to lower the cost is to buy fabric myself in local store and sew them to my size. Then buy rods myself and customize them too. I'm not really good in that department so I'm considering hiring some professional.


----------



## de_sjiem (Jul 5, 2008)

maybe you could post an ad on craigslist or something for a local sewing person to sew some drapes for you? Might be a way for you to save money, and someone else to make money.. There is a huge selection of fabrics at your local fabric store


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

The sad thing is that it is usually not cheaper to make them than to buy them cheaply. Costco has discounts on window treatments.

I've been in sticker shock for blinds for going on two years.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have small children, a cat or dog? If so, they can be a little rough on blinds sometimes.

fwiw


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

There is only one home-improvement project that adds net value:

Adding a second bath.

Any other kind of project do it because you want to do it and you're going to get the however many thousands of dollars of enjoyment out of it.

If you're doing the work yourself and you know the markets really well, then there are exceptions, but not too many.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Did you get a quote from a local shop at home retailer. That price is way too high. I Priced those sizes out online with the top down bottom up feature and came up with $2010. Check some online window treatment places, your get the same thing at about half the cost. Good Luck.


----------



## DeMoores (Dec 22, 2009)

*Drapes or Blinds*

I have come to find that ultimately Drapes AND Blinds are what you want! (Sorry pocket book!) 

There are also a bunch of great blinds out there that don't stop light from coming in, keep some privacy AND still allow you to enjoy the view (http://www.excelshades.com). 

It's true that it will not add to your resell value, but it will help protect your furnishings and will add to a wonderful look and feel to the condo!


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*windows*

I actually taught myself how to sew because of this iss-- old house with odd sized windows and custom blinds or drapes would have been a fortune. You can save money, but it does take time and effort. I would try a local seamstress to see what they charge. Perhaps do a few windows at a time, depending on how it would look. 

Also, be careful of blinds if you have children, as they just had a big recall because kids got caught in the cords.


----------



## DeMoores (Dec 22, 2009)

*Windows*

You are so right Alison,

A good local seamstress is the answer if you can't sew (and will even direct you toward more affordable fabrics is she is a good one - don't be afraid to ask!)

Some blinds don't have those old fashioned cords - so don't be afraid to look and ask around!

Ask and keep on asking! A good motto to live by!


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*be creative*

These drapes are long narrow canvas dropcloths purchased at HD for about $25 each.


----------

